# Shrimp,Crab & Redfish Gumbo



## waterwolf

This gumbo started friday by getting the shrimp and crab right off the boat and going fishing saturday morning and catching the redfish then finishing it up today.Also french bread and homemade potatoe salad and boil eggs to top it off with. What a way to end a beautiful weekend.

*C'est Bon, Claydeaux*


----------



## Fuelin

AWWWW yea! Labor of love there my friend


----------



## sandollr

Wow! That looks awesome! That big ol' crab claw is beautiful.


----------



## Instigator

Cruelty, just plain cruelty to post a photo on the recipe board and not include a recipe. I must need some gumbo lessons, boiled egg?


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Claydeaux, you outdid yerself this time! You kill me with that pot. salad stuff! Wada' real coona$$. Love you Bro.....KF71.........BTW, investigator, he done got bigtime! Prolly won't be seein many more recipies anymore.


----------



## waterwolf

*Silverton,Colorado*

Will be making a pot for the family while enjoying a little "COOLER" weather. Anything above 9,000ft will do just fine.And "Gary's Dirty Rice" will also be on the menue while crossing the Continental Divide(San Juan Mountains)..pictures later.Never had gumbo on top of the world before,should be good..And will take a six pack of Lone Star beer to drink at the head waters of the Rio Grande River which starts in the San Juan's..


----------



## Instigator

Dude, you got me again! Cough up the gumbo recipe or else.

Hope that you enjoy the high altitude adventure. I was up there (Winter Park) earlier this month and had a blast. Poor little trout never knew what hit them, hehe.


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Can't wait for ya'll to go. Will do your Mom alota good. Just leave the keys to the Empire with me!


----------



## waterwolf

*Claydeaux's Gumbo*

I have found "*roux*" to make or break a gumbo.For the last 15 plus year I have made a roux with the typical flour and oil, now I use a dry roux found in a jar at your local food store."*KARY"S*" is the best I have found to date.It looks light in color but after you add it to your veg's it turn dark.

*Seafood Stock*: Get fresh shrimp shells and boil them down to make a flavorful broth for your gumbo.Just boil down and make enough stock to fill your gumbo pot half full.Throw the shells away after boiling.

2-onions diced
1-red bell pepper
1-green bell pepper
8-bunches of green onions(chopped)
2-cups of celery(diced)
2-Tablespoons minced garlic
Sautee the above chopped and diced mixture in olive oil or bacon greese
for about 30 min.Med high heat
Add 1 can of stewed tomatoes to veg mixture
Add spice next,I dont really measure just do it by feel.
Black pepper,White pepper(must use) about equal amounts
*Thyme*(use about 1/2 teaspoon)the powder kind. this gives a unique flavor
Garlic powder
Salt to taste(dont add salt after you put shrimp in,it will make them tuff)
Basil-1/2 teaspoon
Oregano-1/2 teaspoon
1-stick of REAL Butter
Keep cooking on Medium Heat for about 30 mins

*Roux*- add to the above mixture about 3/4 of the jar,add a little at a time and mix and coat veg's.

Now add *Shrimp Stock*, stir until well mixed with roux and veg's cook meduim heat for about 1 hour

Add desired amout of cleaned fresh *Blue Crab*(about 6),and 4 chopped up fillets of your favorite fish(i use trout)and it will cook apart and add extra flavor to gumbo,the crabs will cook and become soft.Cook 1 hr or more

*Okra*:1 large bag of frozen is fine.Chop up 3-4 strips of bacon and fry,add okra to bacon and greese and sautee for about 30 mins until slime is cooked out of okra.Transfer to paper towels and drail oil.Add right before you put redfish in gumbo.

*Boiled eggs*: previously boiled and *peeled *eggs can be added at this time also,They will soak up flavors ,just make sure theres an egg for each person.Try it,you will like it...promise.

*REDFISH*: about an hour before you serve add redfish fillets to gumbo(each fillet can be cut into 3 pieces) I use about 4 good size redfish fillets total.Just stir gently as not to break up fish.

*SHRIMP*: turn heat to MED HIGH and add fresh shrimp (about 5 LBS)get mine from Linda's Seafood in Old River,Texas...these should be cooked just till done and not overcooked,then turn heat off gumbo.(Remember dont add salt to gumbo after adding shrimp,it will make them tough.)

Now on last thing and your almost ready to eat,a loaf of fresh buttered *FRENCH BREAD* and a side of potatoe salad(use red potatoes) will make this meal fit for a KING...and it is always better the next day...

*Lagniappe*(a little something extra) *Green onions* are a real flavor enhancer
they look like a lot when chopped up but after cooking down they reduce alot but add lots of taste.So use more if you want.*Thyme* is another spice that add that certain"taste" to gumbo.Just dont use to much.

*Measurements* of certain spices are left to the person cooking depending on their family's tolarance to "heat".

*File powder*: should only be added to each bowl,not the the whole pot of gumbo.

Dont be afraid to make you own version of gumbo,thrown in anything that might put a different twist on it,,,and make up a crazy name for it and call it you own..*GUMBO AUX FRUITS DE MER*

I have a passion for gumbo,it always seems to put a smile on peoples faces.I have served gumbo at more get togethers/parties than any other dish.No one has ever failed to compliment it...and they always ask for seconds...But i must say my "Nanny" will always be the best gumbo maker in the whole world ,,,she taught me all her secrets ..Cest Bon, Claydeaux


----------



## waterwolf

*its that time again...*

The cold front is on the way and it's time to celebrate with a pot of Shrimp,Crab and Okra Gumbo....made the base today and will finish it up in the morning...potato salad already made ahead of time also..Can't wait to dip a hot piece of french bread into the magical dark stew. And I did make my roux this time just didn't seem right using it from a jar..C'est Bon


----------



## goodwood

looks so bueno


----------



## Texasfishin

That looks awesome, just sent mom the recipe. She might have to substitute the redfish with another kind of fish, but that just doesn't seem right. Those pics are making me hungry


----------



## waterwolf

Finished off the rest of the leftovers today....dont get no better...Will be hitting my buddys crab traps this weekend for more crabs before the water temps start dropping...load the freezer up for winter..thanks


----------



## troutredfish

*Hungry*

Man O Man that looks GOOD.......I am going to try it this weekend,I have fresh fish shrimp and crabs. Do you have the recipe for the potato salad? I want to do it up right I have my whole family coming over.

Thanks


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Yeah WW cough up the tater salad recipe PLEASE


----------



## waterwolf

*Tatar Salad*

Red Potatoes ( I leave skins on)
1/2-3/4 Jar of Hellman's Mayo (Not Miracle whip)
Little Yellow Mustard
6-Boiled Eggs (I don't put the yokes in)
Green Onions
Red Onion (about 1/4 of it)
1-cup Celery(chopped fine)
Black pepper
White pepper
Salt
4-Tablespoons Reg Dill Relish(not sweet kind)

adjust all ingredient's to liking


----------



## troutredfish

The gumbo was great:cheers: Thanks waterwolf sending some green


----------



## waterwolf

I made about 50 quarts for a cook-off this past weekend (they talked me into it) and I made a real nice "dark roux" that turned out great..made 2 batches (3 cups each) of roux that took about an hour and half to make but really made the gumbo.Also added 1 jar of the "dry roux" to off-set having to made more homemade roux ,cause I was running out of time. This turned into a 2 day process after work...cutting vegs for my "Holy Trinity" and making the roux and peeling the shrimps...Its alot of work but people sure do enjoy it. So I guess its all worth it !


----------



## waterwolf

For the 50 quarts of gumbo I used ...20lbs of peeled shrimp(that's after heads and shell removed), 3- Blue Crab meat. 5lbs of Redfish fillets...6 bell peppers.20 bunches of green onions.4 white onions.1 -bunch of celery.3 Red Bell pepper.

10 lbs of cook rice on the side.


----------



## waterwolf

Here you go Lulu...know your lights out and Enjoy. Start tomorrow so you want have so much work to do on Wednesday .


----------



## deano77511

Started my stock today !!!!


----------



## waterwolf

You got it going on ...that's going to be worth it's weight in GOLD. Wish I would have got a few dozen crabs last week for the local crab trapper...he had some Big Blues..


----------



## deano77511

Yep , some shrimp heads and peelings and some flounder bones and crab shells , with some celery and garlic and onion !


----------



## POCsaltdog

How did your redfish hold up in the stew?


----------



## kweber

deano5x said:


> Started my stock today !!!!


also looks like a good starting for redfish court bouillion.


----------



## deano77511

Put the roux together !!!!!


----------



## waterwolf

Redfish holds up well...just add towards the end.About an hour or two before you eat is fine.
That roux looking like Black Gold...Nice


----------



## kweber

deano5x said:


> Put the roux together !!!!!


 really liking the pic w/the wisk...
all I have to offer over here now is doves...
pert sure they'd work out OK.


----------



## deano77511

Put it together tonight , heating back up and adding the seafood tomorrow ! 
Thanks for the looks !


----------



## waterwolf

*Bacon Roux*

Slow and Easy


----------



## waterwolf

*Making me hungry*

Nothing like a dark flavorful roux....


----------

